# Apollo 13: Main Title (Film Version)



## Gabriel2013 (Mar 17, 2021)

Libraries used: Berlin WW, Cine Brass, Cine Perc, Berlin Pianos, Cine Piano, Ambience One, Berlin Strings.

DAW Mix: Logic


----------



## studioj (Mar 17, 2021)

Beautifully done! Is that just one of the main Cinebrass (core or pro) libraries or some of the auxiliary stuff they've released? Trumpet sounds fab. Berlin Strings really excels at those soft Hollywood swells in a way many other libraries don't pull off as well. Expertly crafted there. What is Ambience One? great work!


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Mar 17, 2021)

They are cut down versions for Staffpad (Notation Software).
The playback is amazing but I still tweak some parts (like the swells for ex.) and mach the tempo of the original recording.
I also export the stems to logic to mix better.

Ambience one is an atmosphere library in Staffpad.
I use the path "Air" for a low drone in the beginning and at the end.

Thanks for listening,
Cheers


----------



## themeworks (Mar 17, 2021)

Bravo.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 22, 2021)

First Class !


----------

